# Reverse Seared Pork Tenderloin



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 20, 2013)

Tonight I'm using a recipe that I got from Malcom Reed's Newsletter at HowToBBQRight.com

I cut his recipe in half because I only had 1 tenderloin. I placed the loin into a marinade of:

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce

1 TBS soy sauce

1 TBS molasses













DSC01163.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 20, 2013






After marinading for a few hours, I placed the tenderloin into a piece of foil and added cavender's greek seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder. and coarse ground black pepper.













DSC01167.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 20, 2013






I smoked it for 30 minutes at 300 degrees with a block of cherry, and then moved it over to med. high heat to sear for 8 minutes while basting with juices from the foil.













DSC01177.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 20, 2013






Here it is resting.













DSC01180.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 20, 2013






After slicing. Boy was this puppy juicy, I nearly made a mess!


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 23, 2013)

looks great!  gotta love some cavenders!


----------



## linguica (Feb 23, 2013)

Be proud, a perfectly cooked pork tenderloin is a real challenge.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks awesome RCH!

Great job,

Bill


----------



## flash (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks very good. For a tenderloin, I just do it all on the grill.


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 23, 2013)

Flash said:


> Looks very good. For a tenderloin, I just do it all on the grill.



Me too, but a smoked tenderloin would be something fun to try!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## flash (Feb 24, 2013)

NWOhioSmoke said:


> Me too, but a smoked tenderloin would be something fun to try!


 Your right, it would always be tasty. I tend to pull them at 135 degrees though IT, so not a lot of time in the smoke at those temps. Maybe using a stronger wood would work?


----------

